# 12 Wt



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Gloomis Crosscurrent Pro1 with a Nautilus NV 11/12, killer combo.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Ross Worldwide Rx 12 wt. is a great rod that won't break the bank. Throw a Momentum LT #6 on it and you are good to go for under $900ish.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

i fish for poons a lot (and have for years). i have used almost all the top of the line sages since the late 90s, they are all good... and the scotts. i like the s4s, i think that's the model, i am ordering a new one. 
the one piece loomis cross current is good--provided you have a place to stick a one piece rod when you're not using it. i don't.
you might also think on getting an 11, unless you're going for really big girls. sometimes they can be a little lighter, cast a little better... i also do use a 10 a lot.


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

If your on a budget, there are online stores selling the nautilus ccf 12 for 500$ and will let you choose a free fly line up to 100$ with it. Same drag as the newer and popular NV series.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's two different ways to go for that tarpon stick... The first is to buy a high end used outfit...  Many, many guys pick up a heavy outfit for that one and only tarpon trip then it sits in the closet for years before being sold in almost new condition (and at half price, sometimes less...).  Any of the Sage RPLXi series are very good rods - you might find one with tarpon reel and get a bargain...

If you want new the cheapest rig that's useful is the TFO TicrX line (I have a nine and a ten in that series).  They seem a bit odd since the butt is heavier than you'd expect but they really work on the water.  That 10wt has already taken one fish of about 80lbs...

In the 'Glades the first big rod I hand my anglers is a Sage 11wt, since it's a bit easier to cast (and where I fish that rod is going to worked 10 times more than it would be on the flats during a day..).  Along with the makers already mentioned keep an eye out for any of the big rods built by Thomas & Thomas, they're as good as it gets.  I have a 12 and a 10 that I built up from their blanks and can't say enough good things about them...

One last thought... avoid any rods that come with two cork grips (that "fighting grip" is an invitation to a broken rod since it puts your hand where it doesn't belong - particularly with a big fish close to the boat....  Can't remember how many of those "fighting grip" rods have broken on my skiff... The owner usually can get a new one under warranty - but not until long after their trip.  By comparison the single grip 11 and 12s on my skiff have seen years of service, many big fish, and are still ready to go...

Had some second thoughts about "fighting grip" rods... nothing wrong with them, provided you never use that second grip, so if you find a used or new rod that's a great deal, pick it up - just make point of leaving it alone with a big fish on...


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

agree with capt. lemay about everything... i do also own a tfo ticr-x (though i own an 8 and a 9), and a thomas and thomas (8 and a 10, i do use the 10 for poons). they make great rods. tfo is more cost effective... t and t is just amazing quality, but a lot of dough. but they are worth it if you have it. i love mine.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

anyone have experience w the one piece hardy rods?

2nd everything positive that's been said about t&ts. i have an 8wt that ive had >10 years. catches everything and casts well in all conditions. not the most delicate presenter but it is a durable, catching machine.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> i fish for poons a lot (and have for years). i have used almost all the top of the line sages since the late 90s, they are all good... and the scotts. i like the s4s, i think that's the model, i am ordering a new one.
> the one piece loomis cross current is good--provided you have a place to stick a one piece rod when you're not using it. i don't.
> you might also think on getting an 11, unless you're going for really big girls. sometimes they can be a little lighter, cast a little better... i also do use a 10 a lot.


I have a Scott S4S 11wt. for sale if you have any interest...

Here's the link http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1328074726

Thank you,

Bob


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

If you're absolutely sold on a 12wt, don't buy anything til you cast the new BVK 12wt, then buy whatever you want. 

For fish up to a hundred, the 10wt BVK is also a fine choice (and I have Sage & Scott rods from 7 to 12 as well as TFOs and have used the TFO Bluewater LD for a while).

If you're gonna go a little overboard price wise, do it on the reel, my friend, do it on the reel! 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I did not know TFO offered a 12wt BVK. I just bought a 12wt TFO TICR and their 425 reel.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Was at the Raleigh Fly Fishing Show and most other shows this winter.


Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> I did not know TFO offered a 12wt BVK. I just bought a 12wt TFO TICR and their 425 reel.


Kirk, not to change the subject, but is your trailer still for sale? I tried PM'ing...


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a never fished tfo ticr 12wt with an orvis battenkill and 12 wt line that I would sell. emai me if interested. can't beat it for the price - $400.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Since you are a guide, I would get with the Orvis pro program and check out the 12wt Helios. I have one and it is awesome.


----------



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I was able to pick up a Loomis CrossCurrent for a steal. Now just need to find the reel.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

TD,

Lots of new Abel Super 12s out there for $500 and that is one sweet tarpon reel.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

i own a super 12 and it's pretty great.


----------

